# 230v treadmill motor



## ca180 (Sep 15, 2010)

I picked up a pair of 230v treadmill motors today. There isn't a HP rating labeled on them. Does anyone know if they would be good for a motorcycle or bicycle application? Really want to build an electric board tracker. I can give more specs tomorrow if you guys tell me what to look for. 

Thanks!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

are they 3 wire or two wire?


----------



## ca180 (Sep 15, 2010)

4, but 2 are the same color. 

Label says 

Emerson
Model:J55WZBRA-0117
CAT: ~Blank~
H.P.:~Blank~
R.P.M.:3900 MAX
S.F.:1.0
V.:230
HZ:Variable
PH.:3
CODE:A
A:6.0
S.F.A:6.0
AMB.:40 degrees C
TIME RATING: CONT. 
INSUL.CLASS:F
PERMANENTLY LUBRICATED
THERMALLY PROTECTED

Not sure what all that means, but surely someone has a clue. Just want to make a small board tracker that will haul... But 230v will be hard to hit with a small bike...


----------



## drifter73 (Sep 22, 2010)

was just reading a few places that the average treadmill motor ranges from 1.5HP to 3.0HP. 

The average HP you can read about on tip#3 here: http://www.buildingbodies.ca/fitness_products/treadmill-buying-tips.shtml

There were also several articles in google when I search claiming the 230v at: 1.5hp / 2.5hp / 3.0hp .. so I would imagine that the 1.5hp to 3.0hp is a safe assumption


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Its a 3-phase AC motor, probably induction.

The hard part is not the voltage, its finding a controller that will run it, and finding one that will run of a DC input. for 230V, you're going to need much higher than 230V into the DC side of it anyway.

Good luck with the project, but my thinking is, you'd be better off buying a series wound or permanent magnet brushed motor.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I'd take those over to one of the machinist's boards and try selling them there (for replacement lathe and mill motors, for instance), then use the funds to buy a smaller, lighter and more easily powered-by-batteries-that-fit-on-a-bike type of motor.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

ca180 said:


> I picked up a pair of 230v treadmill motors today. There isn't a HP rating labeled on them. Does anyone know if they would be good for a motorcycle or bicycle application? Really want to build an electric board tracker. I can give more specs tomorrow if you guys tell me what to look for.
> 
> Thanks!


 I picked up a couple of treadmills with that thinking.(EV bike) I have found that they make good power, but not usable in the power soursce for a EV. They seem to work great as a wind/hydro power source given the correct inverter.


----------

